# Lekarze > Forum endokrynologiczne >  Zbyt młody wygląd - jakie badania wykonać?

## Matt0

Witam.

Niedawno skończyłem 19 lat i mój problem polega na tym, że bardzo młodo wyglądam, zdecydowanie zbyt młodo jak na swój wiek. Do tego dochodzi słaby zarost i niski wzrost (168cm). Co dziwne - łysieję, stopniowo powiększają mi się zakola i są już bardzo wyraźne. To może (i zapewne jest - po ojcu i dziadku z tego co wiem) być dziedziczne, ale przy mojej młodocianej aparycji wygląda dosyć groteskowo. 

Rozumiem, że może to kwestia genetyki i wówczas trzeba zaakceptować swoją naturę, ale profilaktycznie chciałem sprawdzić, czy wszystko ze mną w porządku od strony hormonalnej. Do endokrynologa dostać się ciężko, wizyty prywatne to spory koszt, a ja też nie chcę robić od razu z igły wideł. Chciałem najpierw podjąć jakieś drobne kroki - może badania wykluczą odstępstwa od normy.

Laboratorium blisko mojego miejsca zamieszkania oferuje badania pod kątem poszczególnych hormonów, ceny nie są zabójcze, więc zdecydowałem się im poddać.

Moje pytanie brzmi - jakie hormony zbadać? Domyślam się, że hormon wzrostu i testosteron, ale co jeszcze?

Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedź i wszelkie sugestie.

Z góry dziękuję.

P.S. - Jeszcze jedno bonusowe pytanie o wzrost: czy w tym wieku jest jeszcze szansa na jakiś centymetr?  :Smile:  Co prawda z tego co mi mówiono, tata też stosunkowo późno się rozwijał, ale raczej nie było tak tragicznie jak u mnie.

----------


## girl90

Sama wygladam bardzo mlodo i chetnie sie dowiem czy trzeba sie martwic czy nie. Mam 22 lata, a wygladam na jakies 17-18 lat... ;/. Tylko ja jestem niska bo mam 160 cm, ale twarz dziecka... ;/. Widze ze dawno utworzyles watek, ale nikt Ci nie odpisuje... zastanawiam sie czy ktos to czyta i po co to forum skoro wszyscy tematy olewaja...

----------


## sazi

mężczyźni rozwijają się pózniej niz dziewczyny, 19 lat to jeszcze młody wiek, ale jak się martwisz, myślę ze te dwa hormony na początek wystarczą. Mój chłopak pierwsze włosy na klacie dostał w wieku 25-26 lat, i do dzisiaj ma wygląd 19 latka a jest po 30. Hormony ma w normie. Więc to bywa widac kwestią genów. Ja też prawie 30 na karku, a młody wygląd i 163cm wzrostu. Kiedyś mi przeszkadzało, że chłopaki w moim wieku mysleli, iż jestem 5 lat młodsza i nie chcieli ze mną nawet gadać. Miałam z tego powodu spore depresje, a teraz chce to zachować na jak najdłużej. Mój wygląd odziedziczyłam po babci i nigdy nie badałam hormonów w kierunku czy to zdrowe czy nie młodo wyglądać.  Ale z biegiem lat, jak przemęczyłam najgorszy okres dorastania, stwierdzam, że to bardzo zdrowo. Pozdrawiam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mój temat też wszyscy przeglądają, ale nikt nie raczy odpowiedzieć... co to za forum medyczne, gdzie nikt nie posili się odpisać chociażby co o czymś myśli... 
jeśli chodzi o Twój problem, nie wiem czy jest się czym obawiać.. każdy ma inne geny i inne okresy dojrzewania. Jestem w Twoim wieku, a wyglądam na jakieś 13-14 lat,a co dopiero jak się śmieję. Dla mnie teraz to też jest tragedia, bo chciałoby się wyglądać chociażby za kółkiem jak ktoś dorosły, a nie jak dziecko, które ukradło tatusiowi auto. Lub na zdjęciach młodsza siostra koleżanek. Jest też druga strona medalu. Dojrzejemy do wieku 30,40 i wtedy to już same plusy takiego wyglądu  :Wink:

----------


## Matt0

Z całym szacunkiem, ale u kobiet problemem aż takim to nie jest. No, przynajmniej nie jest to uciążliwe w takim stopniu jak w przypadku faceta. Chociażby w kwestii wspomnianych wyżej przez koleżankę relacji damsko-męskich. Panowie z reguły są zainteresowani młodo wyglądającymi kobietami, w przypadku kobiet zaś jest zupełnie odwrotnie. Nie wiem też co facetowi po młodym wyglądzie w wieku 40 lat. Że będę się ludziom podobał? Naprawdę nic mi wtedy po tym. "Najpiękniejsze lata życia" mam teraz. Jedynym plusem tak "wspaniałych" genów mogłoby być to, że po dobiciu do 30tki ukrywając swój wiek mógłbym śmiało podrywać 16-latki. Nie jestem takim czymś zainteresowany. To stanowi problem tu i teraz, utrudnia w pewnym stopniu życie i powoduje psychiczny dyskomfort. Źródło skrępowania i zażenowania samym sobą. Teraz jest to w pewnym stopniu kłodą, a to że za 20 lat ktoś pomyśli sobie o mnie "jak on młodo wygląda, jaki przystojny" w praktyce nic mi nie da i nie ułatwi. Nie interesuje mnie zdanie innych ludzi na mój temat, tylko faktyczny efekt tego co o mnie sądzą ujawniony w ich działaniu i podejściu wobec mnie. Na tym polu jestem strasznym pragmatykiem. Świat jest okrutny i w rzeczywistości za piękne oczka łatwiej dostać wpie... niż np. dobrą pracę. Przynajmniej w przypadku faceta.

Liczyłem na to, że ktoś tu będzie miał wiedzę na temat jakie hormony konkretnie mogłyby odpowiadać za takie coś, bo sam jestem laikiem, ale jeśli nikt nie wie, to pozostaje mi zdać się na "chłopski rozum" i zrobić badania na te dwa w wolnej chwili. Tak czy owak dziękuję wam za odpowiedzi.

----------


## profesorpitupitu

Zero stresu xD Mam 20 lat i jakieś 164cm- wyglądam na 16 jak się ogolę. Jeśli chodzę zarośnięty to na jakieś 18. Dawniej, no w sumie z dwa lata temu też martwiłem się tym problemem. Uświadomiłem sobie w końcu, że to lepiej wyglądać na mnie, niż na więcej. Pomyśl będziesz kiedyś miał 50 na karku, większość ludzi będzie ci dawało 40, jak się dowiedzą że masz 50 będą mówić- "On to dba o swoje zdrowie"  :Big Grin:  Co do włosów, powinieneś iść do dermatologa.

----------


## Mysia-p

Ja mam 31 a ludzie nie chcą uwierzyć w 20, wyglądam jak dziewczynka, jestem drobnej budowy mimo tego że mam 170 cm wzrostu, cera gładziutka, nie narzekam bo chyba każda kobieta chce zatrzymać młodość jak najdłużej a ja to dostałam w prezencie, jem byle co, nawet nie używam kremu do twarzy, tylko się cieszyć  :Smile:  może jedynym utrudnieniem jest to że mam ADHD (choć raczej funkcjonuje w fazie "wesołej", tylko chwilami wpadam w napady agresji), plus młody wygląd, nikt nie traktuje mnie poważnie i wszyscy myślą że jestem głupia, czasem irytuje mnie protekcjonalny ton osób z którymi rozmawiam, dopiero gdy przyjdzie załatwić jakąś sprawę czy rozwiązać problem, ci ludzie są w szoku że tak sprawnie mi się to udało i że sami by tego tak dobrze nie zrobili  :Wink:

----------


## Guraj

Matt, jak dla mnie to wina estrogenow. Masz zachwiana gospodarke hormonalna miedzy testosteronem a estrogenami, ktore pozamykaly Twoje kosci. Po prostu musisz isc do lekarza, ktory przepisze Ci jakis serm lub inhibitor estrogenow, moze dorzuci testosteron ibedzie dobrze. Urosnac nie urosniesz, ale na pewno zmieni sie Twoj wyglad na bardziej meski :-)

----------

